# rubixluver123 was misunderstood!



## vincent80000 (Aug 27, 2011)

I made a huge mistake accusing rubixluver123 of flat out scamming people. I want to apologize to her, which I did already, that I did this, making her lose a bunch of subscribers. I know this act is immature, and I hope you understand where I'm coming from. A couple days ago I posted a thread, that rubixluver123 was a scammer. What I didn't know was that the1996iscool, the person I accused was her, winning her own contest, isn't her. It's actually one of her cousins, who just happened to win her contest. Believe this is me, I was the original person who started the whole "rubixluver123 is a scammer" thing, yet now, I'm the one saying she was misunderstood. I just talked to her on Skype and she was quite upset, which I fully understand, considering the fact that she was put through all this. I just wanted to clear up everything, and I hope everyone f her fans forgive me for doing what I did, because it is very wrong. In reality, she is a real nice person, who has lots and lots of reviews, and she does very well reviewing them. She also does many other interesting videos, so, please check her out! Her channel is on Youtube, "rubixluver123" ,or you can reach her at http://www.youtube.com/user/rubixluver123 Don't forget to comment rate and subscribe to her!

Thanks for understanding,
Vincent


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

To apologize for what you did=Huge, gigantic, gold, diamond...BALLS you have sir.
I have been helping her this entire time and I am infinitely relieved that this has come to a close. Yes, what you did was wrong, but at least you apologized, something I rarely EVER see.
Thank you ever so much for your consideration, you have no idea how me and her are glad.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 27, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> To apologize for what you did=Huge, gigantic, gold, diamond...BALLS you have sir.
> I have been helping her this entire time and I am infinitely relieved that this has come to a close. Yes, what you did was wrong, but at least you apologized, something I rarely EVER see.
> Thank you ever so much for your consideration, you have no idea how me and her are glad.


 
Sorry to you too. I said some things to you too, which might of become offensive.  I know what you did to help her was very courteous, and I know what I did was very wrong. I know what I did though. Thanks, Sir! 

P.S. I should be the one calling you sir. I'm only 12 years old, barely learning the ways of life.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread makes me smile, in more ways than one .


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 27, 2011)

It's always the 12 year olds *sigh*

If you didn't realize, I'm also 12

I'm glad you apologized! +1 for SpeedSolving!
I didn't look into it much, but I also thought this was fake. So sorry to everyone.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2011)

Good on you for apologizing, but I do hope you realize the amount of drama you caused. =/
Being 12, you think your actions are true and you act out rashly and hurt more than you help. I certainly did. I had just turned 13 upon joining the forums. I was (am) yet quite a noob. That's why I don't post all too much anymore. =P


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Explain the same IP adress for the 2 people then


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Explain the same IP adress for the 2 people then


 
Didn't you read the whole cousins part?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

I know. Cousins normally don't live in the same house


----------



## caseyd (Aug 27, 2011)

but they visit often?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I know. Cousins normally don't live in the same house


 
I can think of several families (including my nieces and nephews) who live within 5 minutes of their cousins. Not to far fetched for her cousin to have been in her house.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I know. Cousins normally don't live in the same house


 
my cousin lives with me


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> Sorry to you too. I said some things to you too, which might of become offensive.  I know what you did to help her was very courteous, and I know what I did was very wrong. I know what I did though. Thanks, Sir!
> 
> P.S. I should be the one calling you sir. I'm only 12 years old, barely learning the ways of life.


 Lesson learned, let's be done with it.


RyanReese09 said:


> This thread makes me smile, in more ways than one .


 <3


theZcuber said:


> Explain the same IP adress for the 2 people then


 Since this is an FAQ:
They are cousins. 


theZcuber said:


> I know. Cousins normally don't live in the same house


They don't need to. A quick visit does fine.


caseyd said:


> but they visit often?


 Problem?
Nah just kidding. To knowledge, they do sometimes.


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 27, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lesson learned, let's be done with it.
> 
> <3
> 
> ...


 
If 1996iscool (the one on SS) is Rubixluver123 (according to you) then why did she write " Hope I win" on the giveaway thread and then edited it out? Not trying to frame her anything, but just inquiring.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

(I can't click on "Reply to Quote")
(And because rubixluver123 is banned here, for a retarded reason, I have to answer her questions for here)
Anyway, a top question everyone has asked is, why she edited her first post.
Direct Quote from our Skype Conversation:



> Well mainly since I wanted to leave that channel behind and have a fresh start
> [9:40:35 PM] Rubixluver123: Guess it didn't help
> [9:41:03 PM] Rubixluver123: I never wanted to hide having that SS accou t just wanted to start fresh on a new account


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 29, 2011)

..


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> (And because rubixluver123 is banned here, for a retarded reason, I have to answer her questions for here)


 
(I could always be contacted regarding bans and I requested they contact me via the chatroom. Not sure why you didn't try to contact any mods.)

Anyway, having the same IP address, emails which were literally [first and last name][email protected] and [first and last name][email protected] on their SS accounts, and having 1996iscool change all of his/her posts from the point of view of rubixluver123 to the point of view of some random person who likes rubixluver123's videos didn't really help much. This all after 1996iscool stopped responding to my PMs.

srsguise. This wasn't a big deal and could have been easily be sorted out within a few minutes with some communication.


----------

